# Inconsistent (Choppy) Internet connection



## Tetelestai (Sep 14, 2009)

Hello, I tried searching for an answer, but only found 1 thread that the author hasn't followed up providing information, the reply was this:



JohnWill said:


> Please supply the following info, *exact make and models* of the equipment please.
> 
> Name of your ISP (Internet Service Provider).
> Make *and* exact model of the broadband modem.
> ...


ISP: Time Warner Road Runner

Broadband Modem: RCA Digital | Broadband Model: DCM425
Router: None. I'm directly connected to the above modem. 
Other: None

Windows Vista Home Premium SP1

Browser: Firefox

Additional Info requestion (I ran the PING test a few times to capture the issue)



> Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6001]
> Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
> 
> C:\Users\Matt>ping 74.125.45.100
> ...


Thanks in advance for any advice!

Edit: Another bit of information - My roommate recently moved out and took with him his Apple Time Capsule (wireless router/storage device) When my computer was connected to that device (through an Ethernet cable) my connection was very smooth and consistent with very minor disruptions that were very, very sporadic (and usually only noticeable when playing Counter Strike). I don't understand how removing this device could screw up the internet connection because if it buffered the connection, I would not have been able to play that game in real time (I'd perpetually be behind in the server and therefore would be told about it all the time). However, this wasn't the case. Don't know if that helps in the diagnosis or not, but figured I'd share. Thanks again.

Went to speedtest.net


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Register at DSLReports and run their Line Quality Tests. It's best to run this test with a direct wired connection to eliminate any wireless issues from the results. It's useful many times to run this test several times, and we'd like to see each of the results. Post the results link from the top of the test display page for each test run here.

The link to post is near the top of the page and looks like:

If you wish to post this result to a forum, please copy/paste this URL
*http://www.dslreports.com/linequality/nil/2357195* <- _sample only, yours will obviously be different!_
and your IP will be disguised.

Copy/paste that link here.

*Note:* _You will have to enable PING (ICMP) request response either in your router (if you have one), or in your computer's firewall for direct modem connections. This is very important to get the most important part of the test to run._

DSLReports

Here's also the Line Quality Tests FAQ to help you understand the results. This will answer some questions about the line quality display.


----------



## Tetelestai (Sep 14, 2009)

Ran it twice:

http://www.dslreports.com/linequality/7c287c4a98c7/2565028

http://www.dslreports.com/linequality/b6923aba7247/2565045

Don't know if that's even useful information.

Ran it a few more times and finally got an actual result:

http://www.dslreports.com/linequality/a33849bc3579/2565119


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, you have a MAJOR issue if that's the wired connection! Those results SUCK! 

If you're running on a wireless connection, try it on a wired connection, preferably with a direct modem connection eliminating any router if possible.


----------



## Tetelestai (Sep 14, 2009)

It is a wired connection. I have a major issue 

And I know they suck - it just doesn't make sense as to why.

Like I added on in my first post, my roommate had an Apple Time Capsule hooked up that I was connected through. I had no problems with the internet with that connected. He moved out, and took it, and now my internet is giving me those results.


Bad hardware? Anything with windows vista to tweak? Time Warner claims there is no problem on their end of it, and it 'appears' as though my modem is working fine.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, the first thing I'd try is running those tests with a different machine connected to the modem. If you don't have one, find a friend with a laptop and buy him a beer. 

If this test runs the same with a totally different machine, it's either the modem, the interior wiring, or the ISP.


----------



## Tetelestai (Sep 14, 2009)

Still waiting for the extra laptop, but question:

Nothing about the current equipment or line have changed. All I did was remove a device from the process. Since the device was after the modem, one would think (or at least, I would) that the issue can't be with the modem or line. The Time Capsule couldn't alter the modem or the service received from Time Warner, could it? I'll also mention that I tried reconnecting the time capsule, and my connection went right back to being perfect.

IDK, it just makes no sense to me. I will connect another computer this weekend though.


----------



## GeekGlobalDotCom (Sep 16, 2009)

You may want to install a free firewall like zone labs on your pc to monitor network traffic. I say this because you friends router setup a firewall for you and directly connect you don't have one. Also run this, let it fill the screen and paste up the results. Ping 192.168.100.1 -t


----------

